# Anyone ever ride this old bjorn leines forum



## mturn0687 (Oct 27, 2008)

I've been snowboarding for many years now but since I only get to go boarding 4 or 5 times a season, I havent really spent much for boards. Ive pretty much craigslisted all my boards (a vision, and a couple 5150's) but for this season I found a deal on an older bjorn leines pro board on ebay. I found some reviews on boardreviews.com but nothing substantial. Anyone have any opinions of this board? Any idea how it would compare to a 5150? Im guessing better but its all preference I suppose. Its probably worth mentioning that im also going from a 148 to a 152 and I will be doing a little more park this year (I'm 5'9 170lb).


----------



## RomeBeta32 (Oct 21, 2008)

Back in the era when Forum started the I-Lock ( might be wrong on that), I worked at Zumiez and the store sold alot of the I-Lock Forums. I had a friend who rode the Peter Line board, it was sick. Even for a older board it should still be a good shred stick. I wanted the JP Walker board, but my foot was to big for that. I am sure it is better than a 5150, but every board is different. Park, yes definitely better. Anyways should be a good board, Tear it up!!


----------



## mturn0687 (Oct 27, 2008)

Alright, good at least something posative. I was looking more into the board and found its either a 2001 or 2002 model which is kind of old but since the 5150 right now feels like it has about as much pop as a 2 by 4 then it should help out.


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

I have a Forum F10 with the I-Lock system and it has served me very well. I have heard of some guys complaining about the sliders moving when they land big jumps. That is probably why I've never had a problem with it, I don't do big jumps. Also, I had gotten hardware specifically made for the I-Lock system. I'm sure it would be hard to find now other than contacting Forum directly but I'm not sure how critical it was to use that hardware anyway.


----------

